# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  Πωλείτε πεδιόμετρο Televes FSM 100

## dimitris_p

Πωλείτε πεδιόμετρο Televes FSM 100. Είναι σε πολυ καλή κατάσταση τόσο το βαλιτσάκι μεταφοράς καθώς και το οργανο. Το μόνο πρόβλημά του ειναι οτι δουλεύει μόνο με την παροχή ρεύματος και όχι με της μπαταρίες του.

Τιμή 350 ευρώ συζητήσιμη.

ο»Ώhttps://postimg.cc/gallery/30hpt76fa/

----------

